# ترجمة المواقد الشمسية : كيف تصنعها وتستخدمها وتستمتع بها



## أحـمـد جـلال (25 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الأخوة الأعزاء ..
أتشرف أن أرفق لكم ترجمتي المتواضعة لكتيب يتحدث عن المواقد الشمسية : كيف تصنعها وتستخدمها وتستمتع بها ، والذى أصدرته منظمة المواقد الشمية الدولية.
مع العلم بأن الملفات مكتوبة بصيغة (word2003) علماً بأن الملف الأصلي باللغة الإنجليزية بصيغة (PDF) على الرابط بالملف الأول.
أرجو من الله أن ينال اهتمامكم وأن يصل بصورة أو بأخرى إلى الفقراء ومتوسطي الدخل في بلادنا الإسلامية والعربية الذين يعانون من أزمات في الوقود ويقطنون في نطاق ساعات طويلة من الإشعاع الشمسي.

الجزء الرابع من الترجمة سوف يأتي في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله.


----------



## صفوان اصف (26 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك موضوع جميل ومهم والترجمه احترافية


----------



## telycom (27 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المجهود في توصيل المعلومه


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (28 يونيو 2015)

رابط الجزء الرابع من الترجمة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t503511.html


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي أحـمـد جـلال ترجمة رائعه شكر الله لك فعلا استفدنا وانا اهتم بهذا المجال وللاسف لا يوجد من العرب من يهتم بهذا الموضوع الا من رحم ربي ان شاء الله اتمنى على الله ان يوفقنى لصناعه مواقد شمسية بمختلف الاشكال وخاصة الشكل الذى على شكل طبق دش والمصنوع من الالياف الزجاجية والشوايه الشمسية التى يستخدم فيها انابيب زجاجية بداخلها انبوب من الاستالس الغامق على ما اتذكر


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## sakher2 (23 يونيو 2016)

شكرا على المجهود في توصيل المعلومه الصحيحة


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 فبراير 2017)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وزادكم علما ونفعا وبركة​


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (19 فبراير 2020)

بارك الله بجهودكم .....


----------

